# IT jobs



## rg1prasad (Aug 1, 2011)

I am Software test engineer. How are the job oppurtunities for this profession?


----------



## julia0345 (Feb 24, 2010)

vide scope of IT in Australia..


----------



## Dimka (Aug 7, 2011)

you can visit itjob-australia. com, it's new web site with IT-jobs in Perth, but now it's not so much jobs in these site)))


----------



## julia0345 (Feb 24, 2010)

you are right ....but in future job opportunities may increase.


----------



## rg1prasad (Aug 1, 2011)

Another recession is about to hit the world, so be ready...


----------



## Dimka (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it's not so dangerous for IT-industry


----------



## rg1prasad (Aug 1, 2011)

There is lot of buzz that US will cut down the investment in IT and stop outsourcing. So for those who have US clients they might face few problems... 

time will decide and wish for the best....


----------

